# Bock section drill bits?



## PAturner (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi, currently I'm cleaning out my shop so I've been limited to watching videos as far as my pen making goes. I decided on bock nibs and feeds for my kitless pens, and until tonight I was making my sections using like 5 different size drills. This was on another members suggestion. I don't remember off hand who it was, but if you search "bock 5mm drills" or something similar you will find it. 
Tonight I came across this video:
http://youtu.be/j9AfZK9Hy8E
Now, I've watched some of Steve's other videos but always skipped this one since I thought I had sections down. I notice watching this particular video though that he uses only 3 drills (well, one is a reamer I guess) to make the section. He uses a "k" bit instead of the 4 drills I have been using to fit the bock feed housing. 
Have I been making unnecessary work for myself, or did he edit out a part of the video where he used other drills? 
I apologize for the long post, it seems all of mine are that way. I just can't seem to get everything out in a concise manner. 
Thanks for any info!


----------



## furini (Jul 13, 2016)

This might be helpful, if you're using #5 nibs...

http://www.beaufortink.co.uk/Size 5 housing and notes.pdf


----------



## More4dan (Jul 13, 2016)

This is what I use:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/bock-5mm-nib-unit-dimensions-inches-drill-sizes-139753/

5 Different Drills also.  I guess you could make it with 3 by drilling the largest diameter all the way to where the treads start but it would leave most of the feed housing unsupported and the front rim outside the feed.


----------

